# Xbox One to launch after rumored November 8 date – report



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Xbox One to launch after rumored November 8 date – report*

Xbox One was rumored to be launching on November 8, according to an alleged source close to retailer Walmart. Now, a source said to be close to Microsoft has spoken up to say that the console will drop after this date.

If you missed yesterday’s November 8 claims, go here.

Speaking with the originator of the rumor Kotaku, the source claims that the console will still launch in November, but to expect it after November 8. With PS4 coming out in North America on November 15, both machines seem to be launching in close proximity.

When do you think it’s coming out?

Source: VG24/7


----------

